
Periscope Data App Not Loading - sammycdubs
https://status.periscopedata.com/incidents/5d93ddlgl23d
======
jandrese
Maybe they're rigging for silent running?

Edit: Previous title was "Periscope is down", the new title kind of ruins the
joke.

~~~
adpirz
I thought I saw 'caterpillar drive' on their roadmap...

~~~
pandemicsyn
Have you tried a `ping periscopedata.com -c 1` to see if they're up?

~~~
jandrese
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr0JaXfKj68](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr0JaXfKj68)

